# Chevy 3500 Cracked Frame Issue: Just About Resolved



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

Looks like GM is going to replace the frame on my truck boys! Without getting into full details and getting fired up for no reason and back and forth arguing....Lets just say that GM is 99% going to stand behind their vehicle. Oh by the way...the 810 blizzard was a gm approved aftermarket application...unfortunately for the gm frames it tests the limit of the truck...In respects to weight, the truck actually DID come in within legal limits, however it is known amongst gm engineers that some trucks with a certain combination of factors can lead to a frame failure and there are kits available to address this issue. But in retrospect there is not a lot of my particular truck setups (exactly) across the US....and me buying my truck from the 3rd Largest Chevy dealer in the nation helps in pulling the facts together for evidence to GM... Thanks guys for the spirited debate....I'll keep you posted..PS (I told you guys GM is reading this!):waving:


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

good to see a positive outcome for you with gm as stated earlier that is the only trucks i buy. good to know they stood by it


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

Well it looks like GM stood up to the plate and did the right thing. Kind of gives me some more confidence in them. Thanks for the update!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well glad to hear they are probably going to fix it. Put some gussests on it before going plowing.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

PetalsandPines;1241689 said:


> Looks like GM is going to replace the frame on my truck boys! Without getting into full details and getting fired up for no reason and back and forth arguing....Lets just say that GM is 99% going to stand behind their vehicle. Oh by the way...the 810 blizzard was a gm approved aftermarket application...unfortunately for the gm frames it tests the limit of the truck...In respects to weight, the truck actually DID come in within legal limits, however it is known amongst gm engineers that some trucks with a certain combination of factors can lead to a frame failure and there are kits available to address this issue. But in retrospect there is not a lot of my particular truck setups (exactly) across the US....and me buying my truck from the 3rd Largest Chevy dealer in the nation helps in pulling the facts together for evidence to GM... Thanks guys for the spirited debate....I'll keep you posted..PS (I told you guys GM is reading this!):waving:


WOW,

I hope the "Member" that ragged your azz for being over the FAWR apologizes to you for his constant ragging about how you overloaded it...........

We'll see if you get what you deserve from the members here !!

Thumbs Up


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow thats great!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, that's awesome P&P. I'm really glad this'll have a favorable outcome! Keep us posted!Thumbs Up


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to see that you didn't just bend over and not taking it up with chevy. Couldn't ask for a better result!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad to see they are doing the right thing. I love my GMC and its comforting to know they are taking care of the customer.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

what really kind of helped is the sales manager of this large dealership had a contract with a local plow operation that had the EXACT same setup as mine.....Guess what happened to HIS truck? Same exact crack, same exact location...all in all I will be happy Thumbs Up..... and the dealer even stepped up to offer a temporary frame weld from a welding service down the road in case we get hit with snow before the frame arrives...but i politely declined because i just dont want to chance anymore damage to this vehicle. It still drives straight and I want it to stay this way.... I also promised to take the "lemon" advertisement signs down once we get the approval....You could read those signs from 2 blocks away! I love the duramax and allison combo.....nothing reminds you of how powerful a setup this is until you have to plow with an old meyer straight blade on a 97 Ford  I will say this also in defense of this truck and the blizzard combination, it took me twice as long to do my contracts with the ford/meyer setup.There is nothing better than being able to put snow where you want to and avoid trails because your snow is trickling off one end while your wind rolling on the other!

Oh yes and i will be adding gussets to this frame!


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Thumbs Up ATTA BOY!!!!!


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe, if you ask nice the dealer might add the gussets for you?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

how long does it take for them to swap the frame. gotta be a weeks worth easy


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

drp;1241927 said:


> Maybe, if you ask nice the dealer might add the gussets for you?


I bet GM will do it without him even asking.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you caught a break-no puntended- now get to work.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice glad to see they are taking care of it. I couldn't believe how bad it was when I saw the pictures.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

This'll be a good test of those gussets. Let us know how it looks in another 50k miles!


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

Got another update tonight as another owner of a large dealer around here (brother) of my chevy dealer called me at 8:30 and reassured me that this looks like a go.....Found out there was a communication breakdown between the assistant body shop manager and the regional rep. Once a legal issue was clarified it was a no brainer and the chevy dealer went to bat for me....Honestly next year, I think i'm gonna scale back the plowing to a very small route or possibly just get out because of the ars kickin i took this year.. Possibly just take the plow off entirely and just put the blizzard on my old truck..off topic but....Did you ever think all of us plowers should unionize? I mean I know unions are not really very useful in this day and age and a lot of times destroy companies (imho) but think about us..many of us are plowing at rates (adjusting for inflation) that are comparable to the 1970's and 80's...There are just too many people waiting in the wings...full of vim and vigor that truly dont know the real costs behind this business...When I'm Plowing at night on a circle with million dollar houses i often see 5 different companies and think just how many of us cross each other's plow routes....we should have a trade system....this person can have this area, this person will take that area...this contractor can trade these houses for another one's houses.....Just a rambling thought...but I swear i see the same trucks all night over a 5 mile stretch at night.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

PetalsandPines;1242172 said:


> Got another update tonight as another owner of a large dealer around here (brother) of my chevy dealer called me at 8:30 and reassured me that this looks like a go.....Found out there was a communication breakdown between the assistant body shop manager and the regional rep. Once a legal issue was clarified it was a no brainer and the chevy dealer went to bat for me....Honestly next year, I think i'm gonna scale back the plowing to a very small route or possibly just get out because of the ars kickin i took this year.. Possibly just take the plow off entirely and just put the blizzard on my old truck..off topic but....Did you ever think all of us plowers should unionize? I mean I know unions are not really very useful in this day and age and a lot of times destroy companies (imho) but think about us..many of us are plowing at rates (adjusting for inflation) that are comparable to the 1970's and 80's...There are just too many people waiting in the wings...full of vim and vigor that truly dont know the real costs behind this business...When I'm Plowing at night on a circle with million dollar houses i often see 5 different companies and think just how many of us cross each other's plow routes....we should have a trade system....this person can have this area, this person will take that area...this contractor can trade these houses for another one's houses.....Just a rambling thought...but I swear i see the same trucks all night over a 5 mile stretch at night.


Thats awesome man, I hope if i ever have problems they will step up to the plate as well. And Mr know it all from the other thread DEF owes you an apology. Guess his facts didnt pan out the way he thought..Good luck with the new frame.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My route is 54 mi because that person is a friend of them and its another quick $250-$300 .
If I got rid of 10% of my accounts my route would be ~25mi


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Mxrider069;1242207 said:


> Thats awesome man, I hope if i ever have problems they will step up to the plate as well. And Mr know it all from the other thread DEF owes you an apology. Guess his facts didnt pan out the way he thought..Good luck with the new frame.


Which one? There was more than one, know it all keyboard enginneer.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I will believe this WHEN I see the pics of this frame swap taking place. Until then, the rest of you sheep may be interested in this bridge I have for sale in Brooklyn.....


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

dlcs;1242217 said:


> Which one? There was more than one, know it all keyboard enginneer.


You should be checking your frame......really hope yours isn't cracked:laughing:


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Petals and pines, I like your idea in a perfect world I think it would work awesome. I have even thought of it, as a lot of my friends and some of my family plows. However lets be honest greed will conquer. 

It would be nice to have a set rate like unions. It sucks when the guy down the street who makes $11 dollars an hour at his regular job puts a plow on his truck and thinks making $35 dollars an hour is great money to plow snow. Or he goes out and bids stuff at that rate. It makes it hard to compete with all the cutthroat bidding. Thankfully I have great customers.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

09Busa;1242226 said:


> You should be checking your frame......really hope yours isn't cracked:laughing:


Hey there is our keyboard engineer now.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

09Busa;1242222 said:


> I will believe this WHEN I see the pics of this frame swap taking place. Until then, the rest of you sheep may be interested in this bridge I have for sale in Brooklyn.....


Blah Blah Blah, trying to get this thread closed too. xysport


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

dlcs;1242237 said:


> Blah Blah Blah, trying to get this thread closed too. xysport


99% of you clowns are sheep...........you believe anything you see on screen...........


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

09Busa;1242248 said:


> 99% of you clowns are sheep...........you believe anything you see on screen...........


BLAH BLAH BLAH, got anything else 09Bus? You have already called me a sheep.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

09Busa;1242222 said:


> I will believe this WHEN I see the pics of this frame swap taking place. Until then, the rest of you sheep may be interested in this bridge I have for sale in Brooklyn.....


How much for the bridge, I was planning on raising the tolls and stickin it to the man.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

jklawn&Plow;1242260 said:


> How much for the bridge, I was planning on raising the tolls and stickin it to the man.


:laughing:BUT sir I aint got me no monies wheres pinkey at


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you talk more about the Kit you mentioned???
I'm curious to know what that is all about..
Thanks !!

Oh!! Con gradates on your perseverance..!!!!!


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Well Good For you..... I'm glad you got what you deserve.... Maybe if GM replaces a few more frames they will build one rugged enough for a plow !!!! Hope all goes well for you !!!


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

I want to find out about this "frame kit" also...the manager said something about it and it caught my attention but i didn't get into it with him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

PetalsandPines;1242359 said:


> I want to find out about this "frame kit" also...the manager said something about it and it caught my attention but i didn't get into it with him.


I'd be interested as well, they might put in bracing in more places that we don't even know about. Guess I could call my dealer and ask. Congrats on the frame


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

PetalsandPines;1242359 said:


> I want to find out about this "frame kit" also...the manager said something about it and it caught my attention but i didn't get into it with him.


When you find out please let us all know.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes , Would like to know about the frame kit as well...


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:..........


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the frame! I however will not be apologizing if that was referencing me. I called my dealer just for fun and they said that plow was too heavy for the application...I guess it depends what dealer you call or talk to. 

I'd buy you a beer if you were local but I personally don't think GM owed you this rather they did it under good will.  .It obviously isn't anything personal.


EDIT: Please dont quote me on anything as I dont want this to turn into 12 pages.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I for one, come to this site to gain information not just about my vehicle, but for vehicles that I may own in the future. I've found countless bits of information that have been helpful to me including installation of the gusset plates. I don't like being critical, but weeding thru all the negative comments and nonsense is getting to be a bit of a pain. I wish that certain individuals would act like adults and allow the rest of us to have our communications on this forum.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

watatrp;1243418 said:


> I for one, come to this site to gain information not just about my vehicle, but for vehicles that I may own in the future. I've found countless bits of information that have been helpful to me including installation of the gusset plates. I don't like being critical, but weeding thru all the negative comments and nonsense is getting to be a bit of a pain. I wish that certain individuals would act like adults and allow the rest of us to have our communications on this forum.


agreed. some noob members here are just d!ckheads.

and dont go to pirate4x4 if you dont like drama .


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sweetk30;1243506 said:


> agreed. some noob members here are just d!ckheads.
> 
> and dont go to pirate4x4 if you dont like drama .


There is one here that likes to follow you around to "other" sites. Dude needs to get a life.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sweetk30;1243506 said:


> agreed. some noob members here are just d!ckheads.
> 
> and dont go to pirate4x4 if you dont like drama .


I agree. Some need a life.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*Screwed by GM*

I know a lot of you are going to say i told you so...and others are going to say that this is BS....Now they are NOT going to replace the frame. Rather GM is offering a good will gesture repair with this suppopsed Frame Kit....I got so pissed off at the dealer today that I hung up on him before asking the "Part Number" On this FRAME KIT.... Yep I took it in the u know what on this so Part 3 of the Story comes on February 28. But if anyone is interested in this frame kit....Call JOE BASIL CHEVROLET 1 716 206 1770...On Transit Road in Lancaster NY . OUT!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude, they want to fix your frame for free and now you are complaining that you dont get a new (which will probably do the same thing in time) frame and you are upset about it? Take the fix and go on with life.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

mycirus;1244931 said:


> Dude, they want to fix your frame for free and now you are complaining that you dont get a new (which will probably do the same thing in time) frame and you are upset about it? Take the fix and go on with life.


I'd have to agree. While it would be nice to have a new frame with no scab welds but swapping a new frame may bring problems too. I wouldn't be too crazy about dismantling my truck to move it over to a new frame, would it ever be the same? I would just have them weld it up and put the gussets in and get in writing that this was done by GM and the frame is as sound as a new one.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

PetalsandPines;1241689 said:


> .....I'll keep you posted..PS (I told you guys GM is reading this!):waving:


Tell them I'm still available for commercial shoots...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't want to say I told you so, but posting this was probably a bit premature!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Let them fix it and get a warranty in writing along with copies of all work and work orders for future referrance.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Let them fix it. Don't be such a crybaby. Just get it fixed and move on.Your lucky it is not coming out of your pocket. If there willing to fix it you should be more than happy. After all its just another tool. Let them fix it and put it back to work.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

well if gm is realy reading this then send me a pm message. 

i will give you my info to add to the list of people who will NEVER buy a new gm product for the rest of my life. 

oh ya and i am a die hard true gm guy. guess i better stock pile parts to keep my current stock running then.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

sweetk30;1245014 said:


> i will give you my info to add to the list of people who will NEVER buy a new gm product for the rest of my life.
> 
> Why the issue?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

UH, 
Frame kit part number please??????????????


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to see this frame kit and how its put on


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm thinking the frame kit is just gussets welded in.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

jklawn&Plow;1245022 said:


> Why the issue?


because 10+ years as a mechanic seein the little guy get screwed and wanting more money for crap product thats NOT hd i am fed up.

and if me that frame would be scraped even if i had to swap it over. that thing will never drive / align / be right again. that sucker is toast.

swap the frame your self not to hard. then add in some super custom braces before you re assemble the truck.

i have done 3-4 frame / body swaps. look in my sig line below truck #2 full swap around.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

sweetk30;1245014 said:


> well if gm is realy reading this then send me a pm message.
> 
> i will give you my info to add to the list of people who will NEVER buy a new gm product for the rest of my life.
> 
> oh ya and i am a die hard true gm guy. guess i better stock pile parts to keep my current stock running then.


For one I can tell you GM has not nor will they read these posts. Maybe someone from the dealership looked after YOU told them to but I even doubt that.

2, you drive a 79 K30 and threaten to never buy a "NEW" GM.

I am sure they are ready to close the doors on that. 

Been a GM guy all my life and can tell you many more stories of ford problems then GM for both cars and trucks.

The guy abused his truck, went against the GVWR and wants a free fix on the tax payers dime. He is lucky they even offer to weld it up for free. I know the owner of Reichert Chevrolet personally and he would laugh at your request as soon as you walked away.

GVWR are there for a reason.

I folded a moldboard on my BOSS plow backward and broke the A frame on it this year alone. Should I be calling them to itch and moan to fix it?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

@ REAPER good one


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I'm starting to feel a little deja vue...
Turning out as predicted so far


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Things to consider. The truck IS out of warranty, it WAS overloaded, and it broke. GM DID step up to the plate and offered a remedy to the situation that wouldn't cost you anything and your pissed because it isn't the remedy you wanted. Oh I understand


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

PetalsandPines;1241689 said:


> Oh by the way...the 810 blizzard was a gm approved aftermarket application...unfortunately for the gm frames it tests the limit of the truck...In respects to weight, the truck actually DID come in within legal limits, however it is known amongst gm engineers that some trucks with a certain combination of factors can lead to a frame failure and there are kits available to address this issue.


I believe that P&P said that his plow was approved by GM and he was within the weight limits of his truck. There have been other failures of trucks just like his or similar. So what if it's out of warranty? It's a major failure of the most fundamental part of a truck. Many recalls cover vehicles that are out of warranty.

I do agree, take the fix that GM is offering. It will get the truck back to working condition and it will probably be stronger at the points that it broke. Any loss in value of the truck is more than made up by the fact that GM is covering the cost of this fix.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

mycirus;1244931 said:


> Dude, they want to fix your frame for free and now you are complaining that you dont get a new (which will probably do the same thing in time) frame and you are upset about it? Take the fix and go on with life.


Nope...dont want it. Period..No more arguments from me. Call me a whiner, call me what you want...Gm rep has never seen the extent of the damage. only going on dealer discussion. If he would show up at my business, inspect the vehicle and tell me there is a frame kit that will fix it and give me a part number :laughing: Agree to keep an open invoice to secondary damage (alignment, twisting etc) fine... Fix it...but i know whats gonna happen... they will get it in shop and say...umm yeah...this frame kit :laughing: is not gonna work...but since we have your truck apart...bend over payup

No arguments from me. I'm Done...said what i had to say.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote :.but i know whats gonna happen... they will get it in shop and say...umm yeah...this frame kit :laughing: is not gonna work...but since we have your truck apart...bend over payup

Yes, you are probably right about that. :realmad:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

REAPER;1245198 said:


> For one I can tell you GM has not nor will they read these posts. Maybe someone from the dealership looked after YOU told them to but I even doubt that.
> 
> 2, you drive a 79 K30 and threaten to never buy a "NEW" GM.


you go right a head beliving your first statment. how do you think thay get feedback and ideas now adays . 

and yep i drive a 79k30 not sayin i dont. do you see my stuff broken ? and that i also have a 8ft and 9ft plow for the truck and still not broken. THAY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THAY USE TO.

if thay ditched the ifs torsion setup for somthing with a solid axle for a hd option thay would have a lot less problems.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

watatrp;1245332 said:


> I believe that P&P said that his plow was approved by GM and he was within the weight limits of his truck. There have been other failures of trucks just like his or similar. So what if it's out of warranty? It's a major failure of the most fundamental part of a truck. Many recalls cover vehicles that are out of warranty.
> 
> I do agree, take the fix that GM is offering. It will get the truck back to working condition and it will probably be stronger at the points that it broke. Any loss in value of the truck is more than made up by the fact that GM is covering the cost of this fix.


I would love to see in writing a list of approved plows with models and weights. I highly doubt it is made. I think any car mfg has better things to do then put on every plow made, measure it, crash test it, etc, just to add liability to them. Sorry doesnt/didn't happen.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Give us Some info on the Frame kit !!!!

Many,Many are asking .....................


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

quigleysiding;1245345 said:


> Quote :.but i know whats gonna happen... they will get it in shop and say...umm yeah...this frame kit :laughing: is not gonna work...but since we have your truck apart...bend over payup
> 
> Yes, you are probably right about that. :realmad:


I just dont see a dealer doing warranty work, getting it apart and saying, oh this isnt gonna fix so now I have to charge you. If they start taking it apart. They will get it together. They dont quit half way through.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

sweetk30;1245187 said:


> because 10+ years as a mechanic seein the little guy get screwed and wanting more money for crap product thats NOT hd i am fed up.


I agree with some, I didn't want ON star in my truck but had to pay, didn't want Stability Control but had to pay, wanted stainless steel brake/tranny/fuel lines not offered. But overall i'm pretty happy with the 2011.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

. THAY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THAY USE TO. 

THANK GOD!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

brad96z28;1245572 said:


> . THAY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THAY USE TO.
> 
> THANK GOD!


I would take brand new mid eighties chevy 3/4 ton any day over a new Chevy 3/4ton.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

PetalsandPines;1245340 said:


> Nope...dont want it. Period..No more arguments from me. Call me a whiner, call me what you want...Gm rep has never seen the extent of the damage. only going on dealer discussion. If he would show up at my business, inspect the vehicle and tell me there is a frame kit that will fix it and give me a part number :laughing: Agree to keep an open invoice to secondary damage (alignment, twisting etc) fine... Fix it...but i know whats gonna happen... they will get it in shop and say...umm yeah...this frame kit :laughing: is not gonna work...but since we have your truck apart...bend over payup
> 
> No arguments from me. I'm Done...said what i had to say.


The GM rep probably hasn't seen your extent of damage because when someone else saw their frame was cracked THEY DIDN'T DRIVE IT


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

PetalsandPines;1244906 said:


> I know a lot of you are going to say i told you so...and others are going to say that this is BS....Now they are NOT going to replace the frame. Rather GM is offering a good will gesture repair with this suppopsed Frame Kit....I got so pissed off at the dealer today that I hung up on him before asking the "Part Number" On this FRAME KIT.... Yep I took it in the u know what on this so* Part 3 of the Story comes on February 28*. But if anyone is interested in this frame kit....Call JOE BASIL CHEVROLET 1 716 206 1770...On Transit Road in Lancaster NY . OUT!


I totally didn't see this coming! 

By the way whatever you have planned for Feb 28th is technically *part 4* of you wasting other peoples time. 
1) Your dealer
2) Your insurance company
3) GM directly
4) Whatever is Feb 28th

You have already said you will never own another GM product so who cares. Take the fix GM is offering you and go trade the truck in on a Ford or whatever you like. If GM is offering to do a repair which is going to be stonger than it was, whats the problem? You would really prefer they take every nut and bolt out of your truck and put it on a new frame? Take the fix and move on with life! Be thankful GM is doing anything for you at all. Keep up pushing GM's buttons and they may just tell you to pound sand as they would be welding it under a good will gesture and not because they have to. If you dont want the fix they will tell you to deal with it yourself.

I would like to see:

1) the "list" of approved plows that GM put out
2) how you figure a 810 falls within specs 
3) this gusset kit you speak of


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

i wonder what a welded up cracked frame will do to the value of the truck? Anyone ever sold a truck with a cracked frame that had been repaired? How much of a hit did you take?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

dlcs;1245616 said:


> i wonder what a wleded up cracked frame will do to the value of the truck? Anyone ever sold a truck with a cracked frame that had been repaired? How much of a hit did you take?


Ever try to sell one that wasn't repaired?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

dlcs;1245616 said:


> i wonder what a welded up cracked frame will do to the value of the truck? Anyone ever sold a truck with a cracked frame that had been repaired? How much of a hit did you take?


If GM were to fix it and install gussets it would probably be a selling feature and not deturant. Anyone who knows about the gusset kits will be excited to see this has it done already. Plus, it is a GM documented repair so who cares.



cwby_ram;1245619 said:


> Ever try to sell one that wasn't repaired?


HAHAHA


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

cwby_ram;1245619 said:


> Ever try to sell one that wasn't repaired?


Now why would you do that?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

dlcs;1245631 said:


> Now why would you do that?


I'm just saying, at this point, on a truck I owe $19K on, I'd probably be taking the free repairs being offered at this point. Especially having been turned down several times now for a new frame. Seems like just rolling the dice to me.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

cwby_ram;1245636 said:


> I'm just saying, at this point, on a truck I owe $19K on, I'd probably be taking the free repairs being offered at this point. Especially having been turned down several times now for a new frame. Seems like just rolling the dice to me.


Actually I think that i would rather have it welded, than tearing it down to have a new frame put underneath. I would be afraid of 'other quirks" that would arise from having it stripped down. My main concern would be resale value, not wether or not it would hold up.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

dlcs;1245649 said:


> Actually I think that i would rather have it welded, than tearing it down to have a new frame put underneath. I would be afraid of 'other quirks" that would arise from having it stripped down. My main concern would be resale value, not wether or not it would hold up.


In reality I am sure nobody would notice it was welded. They may notice the gusset kit but that is supposedly a GM part anyway. This would be a GM repair and technically stronger than it was when it left the factory.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

dlcs;1245593 said:


> I would take brand new mid eighties chevy 3/4 ton any day over a new Chevy 3/4ton.


Oh really??????.....Go look at an 2011. I don't mean drive by the dealership either. Stop in, get underneath, learn about the new 2011 GM HD's before making those comments, instead of armchairing it, along with your pal that is driving Grandpa Walton's truck.:laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey P&P, have you talked with GM or your dealer about just buying the truck from you? Maybe they will give you your pay off amount and you can go buy your Ford. Just a thought.



EDIT: Happy 1,000th post to me!


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

I'm Making this up eh?

Truck is now off the road, just being insured for loss, theft etc.
Plates Turned into DMV today.
Anyone that wants the information feel free to message me.
If you would like to see the truck...its here
If you want to talk to the dealer that said "he ordered a frame kit" 
I'll give you his personal number
You want to know what dealer its from. I'll tell you
You want to know who my attorney is...Just Ask
You want to know why i'm not taking the "good will gesture" 
because there IS no such thing as a frame kit.
You want to know why I cant give you more info?
Cause there is a Confidentiality Discussion between the dealer, the regional rep and the GM office
Would you like the number and case number with Detroit?
Would you like to know how fast she hung up on me when I informed her of subpoenas?
(I couldn't even tell her to have a nice evening)
Do you want more information? Come to West Seneca NY, we'll go out for lunch...nice place 2 doors down....
Do you know why it is now a lawsuit??? BECAUSE THEY LIED.....Am i gonna tell you on a forum like this what exactly was said by the body shop assistant manager to GM?
NO. It is part of a lawsuit
Am i going to tell you the outlandish statement the GM rep made for DENYING original claim....oh i would love to.....
You want to know why GM back peddled and then offered to fix it??? Part of Lawsuit
You want the part number for the "FRAME KIT" well so does my lawyer and all the other people affected by this problem.

Would just love to know the relationship between chevy's 3rd largest dealer and the regional rep for GM.

You know how much the BAIL OUT OF GM has to do with this?? A LOT.....but you will see
Anything else? this is boring me.... Come on big boys...Call your local chevy dealer for a "frame kit" tell em you heard a guy in buffalo was offered one ......I dare ya...DO IT big shots..... GET ME THAT PART NUMBER. Put your $$ where your mouths are.....CALL CHEVY AND ASK THEM FOR THE REPAIR KIT.....JOE BASIL CHEVROLET ON TRANSIT ROAD IN LANCASTER NY APPARENTLY IS THE ONLY DEALER IN THE COUNTRY THAT CAN GET THESE:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

NBI Lawn;1245770 said:


> Hey P&P, have you talked with GM or your dealer about just buying the truck from you? Maybe they will give you your pay off amount and you can go buy your Ford. Just a thought.
> 
> EDIT: Happy 1,000th post to me!


Because gm & gmac split during the obama bail out.
GM cut its losses with GMAC/ Which is now ALLY

GM can care less about anything related to financing...they are no longer in the financing business.

This is part of the OUTRAGEOUS reason for denial in the first place. If it could be bought back now...i would say..yes absolutely...Net gain ZERO...I learned from this experience.

But the REP admitted the reason why he should not fix it....not because of overloading.....not because it broke.....in fact he really didnt care about the way it happened anyways...Its because it was financed through GMAC....There is no recourse now. That is now a separate company....Thats the reason they denied it!!!!!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

also in new york state for inspection you are NOT to cut/weld/fishplate with in 6" of suspension mounting point last i know from my inspection rules reading. 

so this frame even if fixed would fail inspection.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

09Busa;1245734 said:


> Oh really??????.....Go look at an 2011. I don't mean drive by the dealership either. Stop in, get underneath, learn about the new 2011 GM HD's before making those comments, instead of armchairing it, along with your pal that is driving Grandpa Walton's truck.:laughing:


No really, I love the older Chevy's better than anything new. I'm not talking just a 2011, I'm talking anything made after '88.

i have been underneath the new '11 Chevy 2500hd, seen one up on the rack the other day. My salesman is trying hard to sell me one as he knows that I buy a new one every 3-4 years. I really wish my Chevy dealer sold Fords as I'm leaning that way, I just know my local Ford dealership doesn't take care of its custumers the way the Chevy dealer does. So i am kinda torn right now. I've bought 8 Chevys alone through this one dealer in the past 10 years.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

this thread is well on its way to being closed like the other one

GM won't pay (especially now with lawyers allegedly involved) because they are not obligated contractually. That contract being the warranty, which was by far expired when this issue arose in the first place.

Even if the truck had still been within warranty, they probably still would not have covered it.

Warranty protect the purchaser of a new vehicle from "defects in materials or labor at time of assembly". Warranty for every manufacturer specifically excludes repair needed as a result of wear & tear. IMHO, this is clearly a wear & tear issue.

Warranty is not "insurance"...as in

stupidy insurance
accident insurance
driver mistake insurance
wear & tear insurance

If they offered to fix it by welding it and gusseting it for free, and the OP refused, as far as GM is concerned legally, they tried, he refused, so tough noogies.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

PetalsandPines;1245793 said:


> I'm Making this up eh?
> 
> Truck is now off the road, just being insured for loss, theft etc.
> Plates Turned into DMV today.
> ...


Actually......ummm....it was YOU that told everyone about the magical "frame kit". You had so many on here just waiting for the details and the part number. 
Do us all a favor. Please go elsewhere with your made up stories. Your credibility is at zero. A few of us saw through it from the beginning


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

dlcs;1245808 said:


> No really, I love the older Chevy's better than anything new. I'm not talking just a 2011, I'm talking anything made after '88.
> 
> i have been underneath the new '11 Chevy 2500hd, seen one up on the rack the other day. My salesman is trying hard to sell me one as he knows that I buy a new one every 3-4 years. I really wish my Chevy dealer sold Fords as I'm leaning that way, I just know my local Ford dealership doesn't take care of its custumers the way the Chevy dealer does. So i am kinda torn right now. I've bought 8 Chevys alone through this one dealer in the past 10 years.


Funny thing is.......the guy across the street has a 2011 F-250, ext cab 4x4, XL package, even the same color as mine. We both like each others trucks and really it comes down to dealer service, price at the time and who hooks you on a sale. There are pros and cons to all three....GM, Ford and Dodge. I just went with the incentives, including the GM loyalty.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder how much this "lawyer" is costing the OP for every hour of time wasted with GM ? I wonder how much a compentent welder would have charged just to fix the freaking thing and get back on the road ?

Ridiculous...


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

09Busa;1245818 said:


> Funny thing is.......the guy across the street has a 2011 F-250, ext cab 4x4, XL package, even the same color as mine. We both like each others trucks and really it comes down to dealer service, price at the time and who hooks you on a sale. There are pros and cons to all three....GM, Ford and Dodge. I just went with the incentives, including the GM loyalty.


I have never even road or driven a Superduty until this summer and after that i fell in love with them.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

pmorrissette;1245809 said:


> this thread is well on its way to being closed like the other one
> 
> GM won't pay (especially now with lawyers allegedly involved) because they are not obligated contractually. That contract being the warranty, which was by far expired when this issue arose in the first place.
> 
> ...


They will not close it as long as its kept as a dicsussion without cutdowns and bashing of each other. Your original post,before you edited it, is the very reason threads get closed.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW!

I think we've seen and heard enough...some can't have a civil discussion on such an issue I guess


----------

